# Game 5: Heat @ Spurs (11/7/08 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, November 7th, 2008 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Game 5: Spurs @ Heat (11/7/08 8:00pm)*

I'll get to watch this one. The Spurs havn't been too hot lately, only grabbing their first win tonight against the Wolves and taking 2OT to do so.

Lets Go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna be a tough game in San Antonio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade's numbers through 4 games- 24ppg on 46%, 7ast, 6rbs, 3stls, 2blks 

Can't wait until he gets comfortable in this offense...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lol: W2M.

Ill be able to watch this one also..dunno whether thats a good thing, consider every game ive watched we have played crap and every game i havent we have played awesome. We need to bring the home intensity on the road - we can take this game. Chalmers will have his hands full with a red hot Tony Parker.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Anybody know why San Antonio has been so lacking lately? I mean it's hard to imagine when you have Manu, Tony, and Duncan all in one sentence.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Because Manu is injured and not playing.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Manu is still working on getting back from the injury he sustained during the Olympics.

Tony Parker absolutely DESTROYED the T-Wolves. 55 pts, 10 ast, 7 reb


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Ah just noticed Manu not in the lineup, my mistake.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

A lack of Manu actually hasn't really been the problem, especially with Roger Mason kicking ***. It's our piss poor defense. The Spurs are giving up 106.5 points a game! That's right, the Spurs!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Tim Duncan is going to have a field day in this game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa, whoa, why is *Matt Bonner* starting?
_
Matt Bonner_

for the Spurs

Someone fill me in


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Also, Michael Finley looks like an alien in that picture


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Whoa, whoa, why is *Matt Bonner* starting?
> _
> Matt Bonner_
> 
> ...


That shocked me too. But its been their starting lineup throughout their 1st 4 games.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I just found out I have a game during the Heat game.. So I'll catch the replay like 6 hours later and post then.

Should be great to finally watch the Heat on a broadcast that isn't 6 x 6 inches or constantly buffering.. :biggrin:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Where do they do a replay?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I got ESPN (or ESPN2) I think, and my TV guide has the Spurs-Heat game playing LIVE, then again (usually around 8 hrs later) last time I checked.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Yea usually at like 3 or 4 am ET they do a replay, and cut it down to a shorter replay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, the replay for this game is at 4am ET.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Will we be getting the bogged down half court team that couldnt defend the Knicks/Bobcats or the run-n-gun team that gambled in the passing lanes and smacked the Kings/76ers?

Spo is on the clock...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, I forgot we can be on ESPN


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

They're also on NBA TV tomorrow night when they play the Hornets!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> They're also on NBA TV tomorrow night when they play the Hornets!


After that game we may never be on national tv again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I updated the site if you can't get to ESPN or a TV...


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Good luck Heat fans hopefully you guys can beat the Spurs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Just so you know, the Spurs (much improved) line-up for tonight is:

Mason
Parker
Thomas 
Bowen 
Duncan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, quick time out by Popovich.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Beasley's D is pretty good on Duncan so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Beasley to UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ne1 got a good link?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is on fire at the start


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Beasley is the ****in man.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

12-0 run for Miami

Beasley looks good


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

GREAT rotations, GREAT rebounding, GREAT defense. I'm loving this.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

B-Easy is looking really sharp out there tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nice break!

18-0 run!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-9 Miami

Nice fastbreak


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why the hell does nobody go to help Parker walk? NOBODY came, I have never seen that, embarassing.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"Wade's belief....is stronger than your doubt."

I love that commercial.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-12 Miami after 1

Very good 1st quarter. Hopefully we can keep this play up.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i hope the heat win by like 20 i like the heat and i hate the spurs
and finally the spurs are sucking as much as i have said they do the past couple years
without duncan or parker they are nothing i dont understand why they feel they dont need to make any moves in the off season
Roger Mason their third scorer? really? 
hahaha

GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrific first quarter. Bummer for Tony Parker, but its good fortune for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount with more than 1 rebound in consecutive games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, the Spurs cant get anything going on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice to see Quinn hitting the 3 tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The spirit of Reggie Miller has taken over Chris Quinn tonight with the way he's shooting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Diawara is pissin me off - just pass the ball!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario needs to work on that 3 pt shot. He's been way off on them.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If Parker doesn't come back, there's absolutely no reason this team should beat us.


I think our end of the season squad was better than San Antonio right now...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> If Parker doesn't come back, there's absolutely no reason this team should beat us.
> 
> 
> I think our end of the season squad was better than San Antonio right now...


Not a chance. The only way I could agree with that is if Duncan got hurt.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Chris Quinn for MVP!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 3333

his 4th 3 of the game. Wow.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Quinny for 3! 4th of the half!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-32 Miami at the half

Great close to the quarter for Miami. They built that lead up from 11 to 18 in the last 1:30.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great first half. Very impressed by Quinn and B-Easy.

Let's keep it up in the 2nd half!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

massive first half - love it!

DWade, Bease and the Quinnster!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Very scrappy on defense...lots of deflections and steals. We are quick so rotations are very crisp. 

I'm not that high on them after what I saw with my own eyes when I was in Charlotte, but they've looked good over the past two games on D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What weak PG position? Chalmers has been holding down the D, Quinn comes in and strokes 4 threes in a half. Not bad for a 2nd round pick and an Undrafted free agent.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Simply amazing. As for Quinn, I called that in the preseason. Chris Quinn is the new Steve Nash. He just needs to grow out his hair.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

As good as Beasley's been playing, the way the Spurs are playing with 4 perimeter players and Duncan, we might be better off when DQ is in and when go with the 3 guard lineup.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I sincerely hope that Banks stays where he is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, the Hawks are looking really good.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> I sincerely hope that Banks stays where he is.


As do I. I can't help but assume that he royally screws us when on the court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Wade.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And one!

D. Wade is back to old form.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I love how all of our shots are going in completely flush. It's beautiful.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

WEAK call on Matrix.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D. Wade is playing like an MVP out there tonight (so is Quinn :cheers: )


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another run and Miami can put this game way out of reach. They cant let up right now like they have on the last 2 defensive possessions.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good timeout by Spo, hopefully we come out reinvigorated on D. Guys like Farmer and Tolliver should be punished for being out there by us.

Marion needs to give us more, i feel like a broken record.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Shawn Marion missed that shot by at least 5 feet. I've never seen anything like that in all my years of watching basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Wow, Shawn Marion missed that shot by at least 5 feet. I've never seen anything like that in all my years of watching basketball.


Its got to be the mask. I just cant believe that an NBA basketball player could ever miss that bad from that close.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and Beasley are unstoppable...beautiful basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's mid range game is on tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not opposed to the Marion for Odom trade anymore. I think it will help out both teams a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird game for Wade. His outside shot is on yet he's missed so many layups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 33333

His 5th of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Beasley's alright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-56 Miami after 3

Another very good quarter for Miami against San Antonio's end of the bench.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hopefully Beasley just tweaked his ankle and went to the lockerroom to get it wrapped.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm looking at the yahoo boxscore and they have Chalmers with 0 steals...I'm 100% positive that I've seen 2. This reminds me of all the times I've seen the official scorers rob Mourning of blocks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley better be OK, hes played great tonight. 20,7, 3 dimes...hes been impressive. His defense has been passable also.

Wade has been great, his J is money tonight. Hopefully he starts finishing those drives.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, come on Marion.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We look awful without Wade there. And just how many shots does Shawn Marion plan on missing this game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Poor start to the 4th. Not happy with shot selection from Blount or DQ. That lineup simply doesnt have a scoring option on it - we need Wade out there, pronto.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion has been god awful. Hes missing easy floaters - his pet move...its just ugly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Quinn


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Quinn is really earning his pay check.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sweet and1!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade AND1!!! Perfect way to stop the Spurs comeback train.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is getting ready to check in. Good to see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Uddddddd


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers to UD for the jumper. And just like that, the lead is back up to 21.

Great answer to the Spurs run. That was just like they answered the Sixers run in our last game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I haven't seen that particular play run for UD at the FT line in a long time. Not from that passing angle. And I really like it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy **** Marion cant make anything.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

A 13 pt lead with under 4:00 still scares me for some reason....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Uh oh...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cut to 9...take out Chalmers, put in Quinn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh man...what are we doing?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I leave for 10 minutes, and what the hell is going on out there?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shoulda been Spurs ball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Huge 3 by DQ. Whats new :laugh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 3333333333333333333!!!! That man is a 4th quarter beast.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dq!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Damn! Heat really got a break there on that out of bounds call. I doubt Spurs would have come back anyways. They blew a come back against Dallas and Portland also.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Is there any doubt that D. Wade is the best out there?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cooky gets another 33333333333333


Get Wade an assist Coach Spo!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn, one assist shy of the triple-double!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ is automatic in the 4th.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

GREAT game by the squad. We really deserved this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 99-83

HUGE game for Wade.

Beasley with 20 and 8. No doubt he would have gotten a double double had he not tweeked his leg. Good to see he was healthy enough to come back in though.

DQ and Quinn were 7-9 from 3. I'll take that every time.

UD with 15 and 10. So far he's been playing like an all star C.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Wade was phenomenal - 33, 10 and 9 with 3 steals. Thats just massive.

Beasley and Haslem were great, Quinn was big off the bench. Marion sucked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When was the last time we were above .500?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> When was the last time we were above .500?


[takei]Oh my[/takei]


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> When was the last time we were above .500?


April 2007.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> [takei]Oh my[/takei]


:laugh: 

Are you a Stern fan?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Are you a Stern fan?


lol yes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley scores so easily but whats been most impressive over the last 3 games is how he's now finding open teammates. That was one part of his game that needed to get better and here we are 5 games in and you can already see that part of his game coming along.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> lol yes


Yeah, I figured so with the Takei reference


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat 99, Spurs 83*


> * Foolish to raise expectations from merely one game? Perhaps. But that makes it three impressive victories in five outings.
> 
> * That Dwyane Wade seized the national-television spotlight hardly was a surprise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley seems to be improving just about every game. I know stats arent everything, but defensively he also got 2 steals and 2 blocks. Offensively, jeez he was money tonight - you saw how he blew by Duncan for the layup also...kids got quickness.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

with the Heat playing well and San Antonio without Ginobili/Parker i still had a bad feeling throughout the game. Ive become so cynical with our sports in Miami. Anyway, big win on the road, even if SA was short handed. I cant emphasize enough how active weve been on defense. for most of the game the effort was there. I was happy with our ball movement as well. there were stretches where Wade was taking a long break and we kept extending the lead. I love that. the less we have to rely on him the better off we'll be.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Beasley seems to be improving just about every game. I know stats arent everything, but defensively he also got 2 steals and 2 blocks. Offensively, jeez he was money tonight - you saw how he blew by Duncan for the layup also...kids got quickness.


These last couple of games was the first time ive managed to see Beasley in full action. Ive been impressed with his game. the guy is the real deal. He truly is a natural scorer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should be interesting to see how he goes tomorrow night against David West. Should be a tough matchup for him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good win, really enjoyed the show from several of our players this game. Only wished it was in Miami (the San Antonio crowd just had no energy all night - and who could blame them).

- Wade was amazing. 33 pts, 10 rebounds, 9 asts, 3 steals. Thats great.
- Beasley was great also, with 20/8. Loved his run at the start (his fade-away from almost behind the backboard was real pretty). And he had a real nice pass to Haslem.
- Haslem was very good again, hope he can keep this up (somehow I don't think so over a season..).
- Chalmers + Quinn were excellent in their respective roles, as was DQ.
- Marion was useless again. I've been giving him an easy going on offence but wow, does he suck in the half-court. Someone tell him his jump-hook doesn't work, and that jumper.. You know the one I'm talking about - wtf??

Good game though, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta agree on Marion. Hes been pretty dissapointing. I know his nose is busted but at the moment, so is his offense. We need him to atleast put up 13-15 a game...if Haslem can do it, Marion should be able to.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It was disappointing that we sorta blew our lead b/c we could have used last night to rest our rotation for tonight's game....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo put a positive spin on Shawn's game


> "We took another step forward," said Shawn Marion, who Spoelstra said played "one of the most dynamic, explosive four-point games anyone has ever had" because of his defensive prowess.


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/heat/content/sports/epaper/2008/11/07/1107heat.html


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

It was another pretty impressive effort. I thought the defense was really outstanding at the start of the game. Beasley has improved leaps and bounds just from opening night on the defensive end. The rotations were excellent and Wade and Chalmers are absolute hell on the perimeter pressuring the ball. 

And how about Quinny? He shot the piss out of that thing. If he can continue to shoot it well and DQ as well, that will help us ease that burden until Jones can get back. 

As for Marion, I thought he was very active on defense. But he gives us absolutely nothing on O. It looks like we won't be able to move him until the all star break when someone is just looking to dump salary. Surely no one is going to give up anything valuable to include him in their long term plans.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, I forgot we had James Jones. This could end up being a pretty good team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> It was another pretty impressive effort. I thought the defense was really outstanding at the start of the game. Beasley has improved leaps and bounds just from opening night on the defensive end. The rotations were excellent and Wade and Chalmers are absolute hell on the perimeter pressuring the ball.
> 
> And how about Quinny? He shot the piss out of that thing. If he can continue to shoot it well and DQ as well, that will help us ease that burden until Jones can get back.
> 
> As for Marion, I thought he was very active on defense. But he gives us absolutely nothing on O. It looks like we won't be able to move him until the all star break when someone is just looking to dump salary. Surely no one is going to give up anything valuable to include him in their long term plans.


I don't really agree...

Marion is a proven item. He just doesn't fit well with what we have. Someone who thinks he can fit will be tempted to bring him in if the price is right.


----------

